# Ou trouver la carte PDS Apple 2e ?



## Mandella (1 Avril 2010)

salut,

Je suis intéressé par cette carte, je me demande si il existe des magasins ou on pourrait trouver cette carte, sur ebay il y a une au états-unis mais je trouve un peu hazardeux d'acheter aussi loin !


bonne journée


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Avril 2010)

A mon humble avis, tu ne vas pas avoir beaucoup de choix, il ne doit pas en rester des tonnes en circulation sur la planète, et les chances pour qu'il y en ait une à vendre à moins de 5000 Km de chez toi me paraissent minces !


----------



## Mandella (1 Avril 2010)

je m en doute bien, mais sait on jamais que quelqu'un en aurait une ! il faudrait une petite boutique obscure ou l'on trouverai tout les pièces détachée d'ancien mac, ca serai génial


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Avril 2010)

J'en connais une, à Paris, où il y a pas mal de choses, mais ça, ça m'étonnerait !


----------



## Mandella (1 Avril 2010)

dans les caves d'apple, il ne peuvent pas avoir tout jetté


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Avril 2010)

Mandella a dit:


> dans les caves d'apple, il ne peuvent pas avoir tout jetté



Ben d'après une niouze lue ici même (sur le site, hein, pas dans le forum), si, ils auraient tout fait enterrer sous un champs !


----------



## melaure (2 Avril 2010)

Mandella a dit:


> dans les caves d'apple, il ne peuvent pas avoir tout jetté



Tu va pleurer quand je vais te dire qu'on avait une carte avec son package au club et que le président l'a jeté il y a deux ans, pensant que ça ne servait à rien ces vieux trucs ...

J'en avais une en rab autrefois, mais je l'ai donné à un autre passionné sur silicium, et je garde la mienne. 

Bon courage.


----------



## OrdinoMac (2 Avril 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Tu va pleurer quand je vais te dire qu'on avait une carte avec son package au club et que le président l'a jeté il y a deux ans, pensant que ça ne servait à rien ces vieux trucs ...





Et vous avez gardé votre président ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Avril 2010)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> Et vous avez gardé votre président ?



Zont pas le choix, c'est lui qui a les clés du local


----------



## melaure (2 Avril 2010)

OrdinoMac a dit:


> Et vous avez gardé votre président ?



Il a tendance à jeter tout ce qui est vieux mais on l'a gardé


----------



## Mandella (13 Avril 2010)

trop dommage  cette carte est devenue très rare et difficile a trouver si quelqu un en a une , qu il pense à moi


----------



## Mandella (20 Avril 2010)

au passage je cherche un LC 475 pour y mettre ma future carte dedans, si quelqu'un en aurai un  à donner ou à vendre?

Eh, il y a un fil pour ceux qui donnent du matos (deux en fait, l'ancien et le nouveau), et je me souviens de ce post  

Mais attention, juste les dons, pas les demandes, hein !


----------



## Mandella (3 Août 2010)

je viens de trouver mon lc 475 avec écran et lecteur cd externe apple  , reste plus que trouver cette carte, ca passe sur ebay de temps en temps mais pour un prix 100 euros :afraid:


----------



## vega12 (3 Août 2010)

Il faut penser aussi au câble qui relie la carte au lecteur 5.25 et au joystick Apple.
Souvent le peu de cartes en vente son sans le câble !


----------



## Mandella (3 Août 2010)

oui c est le gros probleme, sans le cable ! j ai trouvé un plan du cable mais bon c est autre chose de le fabriquer ....


----------



## melaure (3 Août 2010)

J'en avais vu une sur eBay le mois dernier.

Sinon j'ai récupéré un joy, donc j'ai tout, la carte, le lecteur de disquette et le joy. Mais il me manque juste le temps


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Août 2010)

melaure a dit:


> Mais il me manque juste le temps



Je crois qu'un mec en vend dans les petites annonces MacBid


----------



## vega12 (5 Août 2010)

A titre d'info, une fois la carte inséré dans un Mac, la commande "Command-Control-Escape" permet d'accéder à un tableau de commande.


----------



## Mandella (5 Août 2010)

merci pour l'info, trouver son bonheur avec les vieux mac et apple ii il faut etre patient. Je viens de gagner une enchère pour un apple iic sur ebay. Ca commence a prendre forme tout ca


----------



## vega12 (5 Août 2010)

Pour la petite histoire, les "puriste" considère cette carte émulant plus un Apple IIc qu'un IIe ne serait-ce que par la non prise en compte par la carte des possibilités d'extensions du IIe.

Ceci dit la très grande majorité des programmes pour Apple IIe ne demande pas d'extension particulière pour tourner.


----------



## melaure (5 Août 2010)

Certes mais coté rangement je préfère cette carte à un Apple II complet


----------



## vega12 (5 Août 2010)

Au niveau de la place peut être mais au niveau du charme ...
Un LC ne pourra jamais remplacer un micro avec 48 k de mémoire centrale et une bonne odeur d'huile ...!
Désolé, pour l'huile...c'est ma femme qui fait des frites...


----------



## vega12 (11 Août 2010)

J'avais oublié...

Vous trouverez le manuel de la carte IIe sur la page téléchargement de mon site :
http://www.apple-collection.com/telechar.htm


----------



## Mandella (19 Août 2010)

merci pour les infos, je suis toujours à sa recherche , au passage j ai recupere des pieces neuves pour mon apple iic encore dans les embalages d'origine


----------



## vega12 (19 Août 2010)

Tu as trouvé quoi comme pièce si ce n'est pas indiscret ?


----------



## Mandella (22 Août 2010)

carte mere, alimentation interne et lecteur de disquette, le tout dans leur boite d'origine 
j ai aussi trouver un lecteur de mac 128 400k neuf


----------



## vega12 (22 Août 2010)

Alimentation interne d'un IIc ? tu es certain ?


----------



## Mandella (23 Août 2010)

oui il y a le transfo externe mais à l intérieur il encore un boitier


----------



## claude72 (23 Août 2010)

vega12 a dit:


> Alimentation interne d'un IIc ? tu es certain ?


Oui, oui : le système d'alimentation est en 2 parties :
- le transfo externe délivre une tension de base,
- et à l'intérieur du IIc il y a un convertisseur statique (genre "flyback") qui refabrique toutes les tensions spécifiques nécessaires.


(comme tous les portables actuels : la batterie fourni du 12 ou 14 V, le chargeur fourni une seule tension qui sert à la fois pour charger la batterie et/ou se substituer à la batterie, et ensuite un convertisseur interne se charge de refabriquer toutes les tensions nécessaires)


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Août 2010)

claude72 a dit:


> comme tous les portables actuels : la batterie fourni du 12 ou 14 V



En fait 10,8 (3 x 3,6V) volts pour les Mac depuis 1999 (PowerBook "Lombard") et 14,4 volts (4 x 3,6V) pour les plus anciens à batteries au Lithium (comme le WallStreet, par exemple). Pour les machines plus anciennes avec batteries Ni-MH, c'était 12V (10 x 1,2 V).



claude72 a dit:


> le chargeur fourni une seule tension



24 volts, au moins depuis 1991 (cas de celui de mon Duo 230, mais aussi de son prédecesseur, le Duo 210).


----------



## Mandella (26 Août 2010)

je ferai des photos des que je recois le tout


----------



## melaure (27 Août 2010)

VITE UN KIT COMPLET Apple IIe CARD SUR EBAY !!!


----------



## iMacounet (27 Août 2010)

melaure a dit:


> VITE UN KIT COMPLET Apple IIe CARD SUR EBAY !!!


Je l'ai vu hier. 

100$ tout de même, et pas sur qu'il expedie en France.


----------



## Mandella (30 Août 2010)

ca fait un peu cher quand meme, quand on regarde l'historique de vente de ebay, il y a 3 ans ca partait à 30 $ :hein:


----------



## melaure (30 Août 2010)

C'est clair, surtout quand tu sais que j'ai eu le mien gratos tout neuf en plus (dans sa boite beige ... beige ? ... c'est une couleur ça beige ? ...  )


----------



## Mandella (30 Août 2010)

chanceux  je reste patient pour l'instant


----------



## Pamoi (5 Septembre 2010)

C'est cette carte que tu cherches ??


----------



## iMacounet (6 Septembre 2010)

Pamoi a dit:


> C'est cette carte que tu cherches ??


Le type parle pas de disquettes ni de câble fourni avec la carte, non ?


----------



## Pamoi (6 Septembre 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Le type parle pas de disquettes ni de câble fourni avec la carte, non ?



apparemment pas:



> *Apple 820-0444-A IIe PDS Emulation Card - Mac LC, Quad
> 
> Product Description:
> 
> ...


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]


----------



## Mandella (6 Septembre 2010)

sans le cable, ca ne vaut pas grand chose


----------



## Pamoi (6 Septembre 2010)

Mandella a dit:


> sans le cable, ca ne vaut pas grand chose



et bien si ça vaut pas grand chose faut pas s'en occuper.

et modifier le titre de ton post:

Ou trouver la carte PDS Apple 2e ?* ET SON CABLE** !!!!*


Ça serait plus clair pour ceux qui veulent juste aider. (et accessoirement ça éviterait de leur faire perdre leur temps).


Et de rien, ce fut un plaisir. 

_putain où elles sont les boules rouges ???_


----------



## vega12 (6 Septembre 2010)

Si je peux me permettre...
Effectivement il n'y a pas "câble" dans le titre.
Par contre, on parle du câble au tout début du topic...
"Peace and Love" et bonne journée a tous.


----------



## Mandella (6 Septembre 2010)

merci de garde ton calme , je te remercie pour l'aide quand meme :sleep:


----------



## melaure (6 Septembre 2010)

Pense plutôt à fabriquer un câble, tu perdra moins de temps !


----------

